
Apple's Misleading Use of Location Data - nikitaame
Apple takes great pride in their adherence to their core competency of protecting the user and their data. Just look at their announcement today about their updated privacy policy.<p>Unfortunately, though, there is a misleading usage of location data. If you turn off location permissions to the &quot;Find My&quot; app in &quot;Settings&quot;, &quot;Privacy&quot;, &quot;Location Services&quot;, &quot;Find My&quot; (with a title of &quot;Find My at the top) and change the &quot;Allow Location Access&quot;, you won&#x27;t see your location in the app, but your friends that you&#x27;ve shared it with will.<p>Apple Security responded that this has to be done though &quot;Settings&quot;, &quot;Privacy&quot;, &quot;Location Services&quot;, &quot;Share My Location&quot; (which also has a title of &quot;Find My&quot; at the top) and toggling the &quot;Share My Location&quot; switch.<p>Technically they are correct, but common Apple, to the average user this maybe be confusing and misleading. If I was to turn off my location for an application and I myself then can&#x27;t see my location within that app, it is baffling that a different user would be able to see my location because actually the location isn&#x27;t being polled from where I thought I turned it off, but rather another entity that I wast not aware had to be turned off.<p>This could be akin to the idea of turning off location services for Messanger and keeping them for Facebook and friends still seeing your location on Messenger.<p>Apples please don’t do this “technically” speak and just be upfront with the users more clearly. Location data is really sensitive and if people want it turned off, the mechanism to do so should be more clearly labeled.
======
Calhop12
This is literally how my girlfriend caught me cheating... would have been nice
if they fixed this a month ago

~~~
Jeremy1026
Alternatively, maybe a month ago you could have not been cheating.

~~~
nikitaame
Welp, could have been a totally different case of someone trying to surprise
someone instead?

~~~
Calhop12
Yea, I tried that excuse. I said me and her best friend were just planning a
surprise party for her. But the whole Saturday at 3AM thing didn’t really add
up.

------
Westyhopkins
Yeah, that definitely sounds misleading. Hopefully they'll fix this.

------
dmitryame
Typical Apple these days. It's not the company we used to love and rely upon
any more.

------
edals
How could Apple let this go? I tried it out and it was true! Outrageous. :O

